
When will the Covid-19 vaccine arrive? - BerislavLopac
https://unherd.com/2020/08/when-will-the-covid-19-vaccine-arrive/
======
rossdavidh
Basically, in this entire article it doesn't address the elephant in the room:
"how good does it have to be, for you to call it a vaccine?" If people hear,
in let's say January 2021, "the vaccine is here! Yay! It's 30% effective!",
then a lot of people will be very upset, I think.

Or, who knows, maybe people will just decide they're tired of being afraid,
the virus is in decline anyway, and they will just ignore the fact that they
imagined a vaccine to be 99% effective, and this is instead 1/3 of that.

But, if you asked people right now what they expect of a vaccine in terms of
how much it should reduce their chances of getting sick from the virus it's
targeted at, they probably are imagining that it should make that virtually
impossible. Which does not, at this point, seem likely to be the outcome.

~~~
just-juan-post
> then a lot of people will be very upset

A lot of people stocked up on toilet paper when the virus was starting.

I think most people would be happy with a placebo if it gave them permission
to live their lives again...

------
pseingatl
Stage III human trials of SinoPharm's vaccine began this week in the Middle
East.

